
Volkswagen projected to be largest EV manufacturer by end of decade - hhs
https://www.axios.com/volkswagen-electric-vehicle-decade-projection-ae72d124-ddf7-4dbe-88df-2a0caae063ab.html
======
jascii
The title is somewhat misleading. EV != Electric car, and there are already
manufacturers pumping out ebikes at higher rates then VW can hope to
accomplish this decade.

